# Our ProMaster Build



## MOC (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been trying to get my Ford salesman to price us a CrewTransit for a month now. I wonder if anyone has a Promaster Crew? What do you think yours would be like with another row of seating?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Not sure..I think it is an option. I know they have a 3 seat bench option for up front vs the 2 captains chairs. 

Spent a little more time tonight building another cabinet and hanging the last brackets for the Tough System boxes. 

Also...I do wear my seat belt! That said the chime was super annoying...like can't even pull the vehicle around to hook up a trailer or grab some material from around the lumber yard without it dinging very loud. Ordered these 3" seat belt extensions from Amazon and then used some 2" heat shrink to keep them looking good. Not my idea...stole it from the ProMaster forum.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I had the backup sensors beepy thingys disabled in my ram as a condition of the sale before I signed. 

At my first oil change, I asked the technician nicely if he could disable the seatbelt chime. He did it under the radar, cuz I'm sure the boss man wouldn't like that. That seatbelt chime is annoying as all get out. Especially when I spend so much time just shuffling trailers around or doing short skips across my own property. Absolutely no reason to have something beeping at me all the time. I hate those beeps and buzzies that our leaders feel are so imperative. 

Nice job on the promaster.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I forgot about the seatbelt chime! It took me about a week before I had enough of it. I ordered the same seatbelt extensions. Problem solved :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I think the last major thing we are going to do with the inside for now. I added some led tape lights on the ceiling. They are tied into the stock cargo lights so I can turn them on using the factory switches and they auto shut off after a little bit so they can't drain the battery with the doors open. Just some cheap Amazon ones.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

overanalyze said:


>


Is that a blue 24" level hanging next to a yellow 32" level:blink: then next to a yellow 48" or 59" level:blink: I can't see how your OCD can stand that??? It's driving me nutz!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a blue 24" level hanging next to a yellow 32" level:blink: then next to a yellow 48" or 59" level:blink: I can't see how your OCD can stand that??? It's driving me nutz!!


Lmao!...colors don't bother me...but if they weren't all lined up at the top that would. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Lmao!...colors don't bother me...but if they weren't all lined up at the top that would.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I would have probably centered them all up. My ocd has a big fixation on symmetry.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it is about as done as it is going to be. Some little things will get done yet but here it is. I hope it give others some ideas. I know I have watched a ton of different videos over the years and took away different ideas.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Someone needs to volunteer to drip urethane caulk or maybe some epoxy glue to pop its cherry.

Other than that, it looks great.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Someone needs to volunteer to drip urethane caulk or maybe some epoxy glue to pop its cherry.
> 
> Other than that, it looks great.


Noooo! Lol..it is bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Well it is about as done as it is going to be. Some little things will get done yet but here it is. I hope it give others some ideas. I know I have watched a ton of different videos over the years and took away different ideas.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GzNMNssfpqs


Looks fantastic. I feel like a save an hour a day now that I've gone to an organized van.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice video, and great layout! It is so nice being organized 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks real good! Those vans are starting to grow on me. I still don't love the front end, but I wouldn't really be looking at it all that often

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I feel prehistoric:blink:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

If I get one I will get the side doors on both sides so the drawer area can be flipped around and can be accessed without getting in the van at all


----------



## jengebretson (Aug 16, 2012)

rrk said:


> If I get one I will get the side doors on both sides so the drawer area can be flipped around and can be accessed without getting in the van at all


It is the cats pajamas having dual sliding doors. I just set this up for my boss (painting contractor).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

